# Debridement of ear canal



## jlwingert

I have a provider who is debriding the ear canal of "desquamated skin/debris" and "mucopus".  It doesn't seem right to bill for cerumen removal since it technically isn't cerumen.  It also doesn't seem right to bill for debridement of the mastoidectomy cavity because the debridement is of the ear canal.  Is there a code that is appropriate to bill for these cases?


----------



## Thouvenel

The only other code I can see for external ear canal is 69200 for removal of foreign body w/o general anesthesia, or 69205 w/ general anesthesia.  Hope it helps you decide which code you want to use.


----------



## scadykat

I always emphasize to my physicians: Debris is Not Cerumen.


----------



## Tianne

I hesitate to agree that you should use any foreign body coding.  But, if your physician used a microscope (not just an otoscope) to do the debridement, bill 92504.  It's not a big payer but it is appropriate.  Otherwise, the debridement is necessary for the E/M and would be included.


----------

